# Just say no!



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

To federal money and the school lunch program goes from red into the black.
http://m.beefmagazine.com/blog/why-one-montana-school-ditching-obama-s-school-lunch-program?NL=BEEF-02&Issue=BEEF-02_20151019_BEEF-02_354&sfvc4enews=42&cl=article_1_b&utm_rid=CPG02000000081887&utm_campaign=6515&utm_medium=email&elq2=e9b1092cbb3a45cab292b2b6640a8d52


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Aaahh! The obamacare of the school lunch program.

Ralph


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Wish more school districts would assume responsibility for their students and if it requires giving up federal funding, so be it. Those "federal funds" come from all of us and should be able to be used as local schools see the need. Hopefully there are still some rational thinking citizens throughout our nation, although the number seems to be dwindling. Acceptance of Bible reading and a prayer before eating red meat should not be banned from schools.

Shelia


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, it's ridiculous... Kudos to Bozeman for their intelligence in opting out.

When I was in high school 25 years ago, the food wasn't all that great... in fact a lot of times it was downright lousy... the "carpet square" pizzas (tasted like old carpet) and soy burgers were pretty crummy... our high school had a snack bar where at least you could go get some fries with nacho cheese on them instead, among other things... Still, we had a good little old lady head cook, Mrs. Gorka, who would carefully pinch pennies in some areas so that at least once a week, or once every other week, we'd have a GOOD meal in the cafeteria... we actually had turkey and dressing at least one Thursday a month instead of the nasty soyburgers we usually had on Thursdays, and we'd have beef tips in brown gravy and rice, among other good stuff, periodically as well... You simply couldn't afford to fix that sort of food every single day, not for the $1.00 we paid for school lunches, but still... it was a nice change of pace...

Thanks to changes in the school lunch programs, including a big push by former Texas Ag Commissioner Susan Combs, who established such byzantine rules for the school lunches to make them "more nutritious" that basically all the school districts decided to fire their kitchen staff and contract it all out to Chartwells, and these other sh!tty contractor food service companies...

I know one of the ladies who'd been at the school for decades, who was making about $14 bucks an hour running the cafeteria... the school laid her and her staff off, and then signed the contract with Chartwells. Chartwells offered to allow them keep their jobs, working for them instead, but at about $5.50 an hour... she decided to take retirement...

I ate at my daughter's school one day, and I saw what she and her friends were talking about... Well, actually I didn't eat, but I sat with her and her friends while they ate their "lunches"... it was disgusting.

There were only two cafeteria ladies in the cafeteria working. No longer was it a kitchen, actually cooking stuff... now all they do is reheat and dish out pre-made slop from the contractor's central processing plant... most of the food was pull-top plastic containers; they put a big rectangular bin of pull-top plastic packages of corn kernels packed in water out there, and then the kids got some kind of "quesadilla" that was apparently a stale tortilla with a spoonful of low-quality wax-like "cheese" in it folded over and toasted slightly... A spoonful of some wilted lettuce and chopped tomatoes in a throw-away plastic cup, about like the size you'd get with tartar sauce at any fast-food fish joint, served as "salad" with the "meal". The kids also got a tiny cup of some sort of "fruit" for dessert, and choice of a tiny half-pint of milk or 'juice' that tasted more like orange floor polish...

The kids mostly poked at stuff, traded stuff out amongst themselves, at the ketchup from the packets, and threw about 3/4 of the food (or more) away... I can't say I blame them! My daughter was rather indignant that I didn't eat with them, but they charged the kids like $2.50 for this tripe, and adults were like $5... h3ll I saved my money and put a couple bucks with it and had a nice Chinese food lunch after I left...

It really is ridiculous how worthless the meals are... we can and should do better...

When I drove a schoolbus, our boss insisted that "kids are not allowed to eat on the bus". I sorta ignored that rule, because I quickly learned that the kids got on the bus of an evening positively famished... they bummed food off the kids that brought their lunch or had squirreled away snacks in their backpacks... the kids would bust out baggies of chips, leftover sandwich parts, drinks, candy bars, snacks, whatever they had, and usually shared among themselves with each other... I couldn't blame the kids because they were just plain starving they were SO hungry from the sh!tty little dinky "lunches" the school was feeding them!

After sweeping the bus and removing several bags of food debris and wrappers and spent baggies, I made a deal with the kids... they could eat without worrying about being written up, IF they'd use the trash cans in the front and back of the bus for their garbage, or put it back in their lunch kits or backpacks and take it home with them, instead of slinking down in the seat, eating on the sly, and then stuffing the wadded up bag or wrapper down between the seat back and cushion, which of course dislodged about three other bags/wrappers that had been stuffed down there in the past days or weeks...

My plan worked great, and the cleanliness of the bus went up about tenfold... my boss chewed me out for it, but I pointed out how well it was working on my bus compared to some other buses, where you couldn't even see the floor for the ankle-deep trash... after a couple years he agreed and changed the policy... until then, I periodically endured a little hot water... Which was preferable to having to clean up a trash bin of a bus...

The stupid thing is, all these "feed the kids a spoonful of sh!t so they don't get fat" programs just overlook one thing... the minute the kids get home, they rip into a bag of tater chips or hit the fridge and eat a whole bag, because their famished from the pathetic "meal" they had at school... so instead of them getting some healthy "good food" they tank up on junk food, since most kids are latch key kids or have parents that just have crap junk food laying around the house for them to eat...

SO, the kids get fat not because of what they're eating at school, but because mostly of what they're NOT eating-- a spoonful of crap doesn't go very far for growing kids that are active... so they eat tons of junk food when they get home...

Later! OL JR


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Our school told obama to pund sand and make their own food. It's not that bad. Much better than what they're trying to ram down our throats.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The federal government has no right to dictate a school menu, or even curriculum. Their sole purpose is to finance transportation and school breakfast/lunch programs.

Big Momma should not be waddling up to a podium and speak of nutrition as if she was qualified.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

States rights such as school policys have been trampled into oblivion by the "progressive" movement. PLEASE listen, think and VOTE for REAL "hope and change"!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

azmike said:


> States rights such as school policys have been trampled into oblivion by the "progressive" movement. PLEASE listen, think and VOTE for REAL "hope and change"!!


Mike, 100% correct, BUT it's going to take a long time to unwind the damage that's been done. 
Our children have been mentally damaged by the PC nightmare of the last 7 years.

Just played crosstown rival last night in football. Not that it would MATTER, but we BEAT the other team 42-7. (Of course it does, but all the focus is in the negative Twitter, snapchat type comments after the game) Their school embraces the Obama policies and mindset. Ours does not. (Their school has poor academics, ours is nationally ranked in academics.)
Yet they were the ones calling our players nig---rs. (We have 2 mixed race African American players and 1 Mexican player
They even called our mexican kid the N word!!! My son overheard some really ugly stuff on the field.

Just an ugly microcosm of what the last 7 years have taught this country's kids. It's in their music, it's in politics, it's in the schools and it's all over social media.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My post may have been confused.....demo is 80% for football, 95% for basketball, 5% for baseball

School is about 50/50


----------

